# Verkaufe meinen pc



## leutnantbraun (25. November 2012)

Verkaufe meinen Pc - YouTube
Software MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-Bit / 64-Bit

Gehäuse Cooler Master Cosmos S

Laufwerk Blu-ray-BrennerLG BH08LS20

Festplatte SSD KINGSTON SV100S2256G ATA Device  (238 GB, IDE)

Festplatte SAMSUNG HD103SJ SCSI Disk Device  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)

Festplatte SAMSUNG HD103SJ SCSI Disk Device  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)

Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580  (1572544 KB)

RAM G.Skill DIMM 4GB DDR3 -2200 Kit mal 4 gesamt 12 Gig

CPU Typ QuadCore Intel Core i7 Extreme 975, 3500 MHz (26 x 135) So.1366

Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7  (1 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 4 PCI-E x16, 6 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

850 Euro


----------



## leutnantbraun (2. Dezember 2012)

jetzt gehts bei ebay weiter



pc | eBay


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2012)

Viel Glück 

Aber die 850 € die du hier haben wolltest, wirst du bei ebay nie bekommen.

Hab mal auf Beobachtung geklickt, mal sehen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Kryonik (18. Januar 2013)

Die Aktion wurde beendet.

Verkaufspreis:
EUR 626,- (46 Gebote)
EUR 30,- (Versandkosten)
 =============================
EUR 656,- Gesamtkosten
 =============================

Wunschpreis und tatsächliche
Nachfrage trennten exakt
EUR 194,- (Oha!)

Beachtlicher Verlust (!):
Neupreis vor (nur) 3 Jahren: EUR 4000,-
Verkaufspreis bei ebay: EUR 656,-
=============================
Ein Minus in Höhe von: EUR 3344,-
=============================

Ergo:
Der PC-Neukauf ist ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden!
Und: Wer den PC nach 3 Jahren direkt zum Preis von
EUR 850,- gekauft hätte, wäre [piep] gewesen.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Januar 2013)

Kryonik schrieb:


> Neupreis vor (nur) 3 Jahren: EUR 4000,-


 
Das soll kein trollen sein, aber wer für einen PC 4000€ ausgibt ist selber schuld und/oder weiß in der Regel auf was er sich bei einem solchen Kaufpreis einlässt.


----------



## Kryonik (18. Januar 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das soll kein trollen sein, aber wer für einen PC 4000€ ausgibt ist selber schuld und/oder weiß in der Regel auf was er sich bei einem solchen Kaufpreis einlässt.



 Exakt. Es wäre für den Anbieter besser gewesen, NICHT den Preis zu erwähnen, den er vor 3 Jahren für das System bezahlt hat (das kann man sich anhand der Komponenten sehr gut selbst ausrechnen). Was in der Branche von den Anwendern (Games) in kurzer Zeit an Geld für angeblich „zukunftssichere Hardware“ verbrannt wird, ist schon abenteuerlich.

  Es erscheint mehr als nur fragwürdig, ob eine „Hochleistungsgrafikkarte“ bei ihrem Erscheinen nicht bereits 1000% ihres eigentlichen Produktionswertes zu viel kostet. Glaubt man den Herstellern, sind darin die Entwicklungskosten einkalkuliert. Na ja, unter solchen Gesichtspunkten kann man natürlich jedes Rad als Innovation verkaufen, auch wenn sich dasselbe Rad nur schneller dreht  Solange sich Käufer finden, die binnen 3 Jahren mehr als 3000 Euro ins Blaue investieren, aber unterm Strich nur einen PC im Wert von weniger als 1000 Euro erhalten, brummt das Geschäft mit der Illusion weiter.

  4000 Euro für ein Game-PC! Unglaublich, aber bedauerlicherweise kein Einzelfall. Es ist ein offenkundiger Wahnsinn geworden, der in vielen Kinderzimmern bereits Bestandteil des Alltags geworden ist. Edles Spielzeug.


----------



## Mothman (18. Januar 2013)

Kryonik schrieb:


> 4000 Euro für ein Game-PC! Unglaublich, aber bedauerlicherweise kein Einzelfall. Es ist ein offenkundiger Wahnsinn geworden, der in vielen Kinderzimmern bereits Bestandteil des Alltags geworden ist. Edles Spielzeug.


Ich verstehe deinen Unmut. Aber vielleicht hat er für sein Geld auch gearbeitet und möchte sich die Freiheit nehmen es für das auszugeben, worauf er Lust hat. 

Natürlich gibt es arg überteuertes Zeug in der Branche und natürlich liegt das vor allem daran, dass es Käufer gibt.

Aber ich fass mir zum Beispiel an den Kopp, wenn ich sehe, was manche Leute für z.B. Autos, Porzellan, Kleidung oder Teppiche ausgeben. Es gibt überall überteuertes Zeug und es gibt Leute, die Spaß daran haben dies zu kaufen. 
Man muss schon für sich selbst entscheiden, wieviel es einem wert ist. Ich würde keine 200 Euro für Schuhe ausgeben (wer erinnert sich an die Diskussion?^^), aber auch keine 4000 Euro für einen PC. Man muss es halt nicht verstehen, kann es aber akzeptieren.


----------



## Kryonik (19. Januar 2013)

Das Vergnügen, 4000,- EUR (mehr oder weniger) in die Freizeitgestaltung zu investieren, ist akzeptabel und mit Sicherheit kein Einzelfall. Davon kann ich mich selbst nicht freisprechen, wobei ich stets darauf bedacht bin, einen realen Gegenwert für meine geleistete Kaufkraft zu erhalten. 

  Woran ich mich reibe, ist die Tatsache, dass der Verkäufer nach lediglich 3 Jahren einen Verlust in Höhe von 3344,- EUR akzeptiert hat, bei dem kein Wert mehr auszumachen ist, der diesen Verlust symbolisiert bzw. nachhaltig prägt. Unabhängig der Voraussetzung, ob ein angespartes, gewonnenes oder durch andere Ereignisse oder Tätigkeiten erhaltenes bzw. erworbenes Vermögen in Freizeitaktivitäten investiert wurde, macht dieses Beispiel deutlich, wie einfach die Hersteller in dem Bereich der Unterhaltungselektronik ihre Beute wittern und ausnehmen können. 

  Bedauerlich ist vor allem, dass die Anzahl der Jugendlichen und ältere Mitbürger zunimmt, die sich für die Erfüllung ihrer Wünsche in Fragen der Freizeitgestaltung regelrecht verschulden bzw. schon verschuldet haben. Wohl wissend, dass ihre Schulden wachsen, während die Preise für die Produkte rasant fallen, für die sie Schulden aufnehmen.


----------

